#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Reservoir >  >  >  Some SPE Paper Urgent Requirement SOS

## ghasem2010

*Dear Friends
I need following SPE Papers; If you have access to them please email a copy for me:
SPE 96571
SPE 11581
SPE 118850


SPE 96571 
Best Regards**Ghasem.Bashiri@gmail.com*See More: Some SPE Paper Urgent Requirement SOS

----------


## ghasem2010

Dear My Friends
My email is :*XXXX*

----------


## kolawoles

Give me till monday the 18th aug, i will send u what i have

----------


## mid

> Give me till monday the 18th aug, i will send u what i have



Hi kolawoles

please post the links here so all members benefit

----------


## kolawoles

ghasem2010,

I hope this helps as promised

----------

